# BMW 3.0 CSL #25 Wins Again



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

The #25 car is owned by BMW North America.

My friend Simon Kirkby, who is the coach for the Lime Rock Drivers Club drove the car in the 2012 Lime Rock Historic Races. In both races he had the pole and lead every lap.

I have both 1/18 and 1/43 die cast models of the #24 the #25 and the #42 car. They are signed by Sam Posey and Simon Kirkby and will be auctioned off at Climb to the Clouds Six to raise money for Survive The Drive.

CA


----------

